# Australian Connections



## Hughesie (Jul 21, 2007)

I had a thought tonight, i have hardly any theatre connections, in Australia. except for this wonderful site, which has been a huge help through many productions.

but i was wondering if anyone knew of some people i could talk to about getting into community theatre and the like, you see i have a lot of experience in the area of sound but i am unable to really get anywhere due to the lack of qualification, i tried out for one amateur theatre company, but they said no thanks. im not looking for money, im just looking for work and experience, i love nothing more than helping make magic and acts come alive on the stage. so if anyone knows of someone to speak to who might be able to help me, that would be great

PM me or just email me


----------



## Charc (Jul 21, 2007)

Are you looking for something close to your home, or are you okay with moving around your state, or around your country, or switching countries (and learning the imperial system of measurement?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 21, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Are you looking for something close to your home, or are you okay with moving around your state, or around your country, or switching countries (and learning the imperial system of measurement?



Nice shot Charc...

Hey Hughsie, I can't help you directly as my connections are a little weak on your continent, but let me tell you what I tell young folks here. 

First off you have to be in an area where there is more than one theater. So as I advised Mischa in another thread, if you're in a really small town you may need to move to the big city. If you are in a city with several small community theaters and some professional ones, you've got everything you need to get experience.

Second you've got to get to know the people at your community theater and show them you are useful. Going in and saying "Hi I want to run sound", probably isn't going to help. You have to become a part of their operation first. The best way to do that is to volunteer to help out with whatever they need. That might be sweeping the floor, applying base coats of paint, driving screws. Your goal is to show them you are a good hardworking tech, you are reliable, you deal well with pressure, and you know what you are doing. 

Eventually you will get to know the people who are in charge of sound, offer to help out. This is the transition phase in your plan. You've proven to others you are a good tech, now you want to prove that to the sound guy. 

Finally, here's the magic trick. If you are lucky they will decide they can use you in sound at the theater you are working at. But Maybe they won't. However the trick is the head sound guy and those other techs, know other people in your area. You show them you are skilled and hard working. Eventually a phone call will come and someone will say, we need a sound operator can you recommend someone. As a college tech director I get these calls 2 or 3 times a year. The key is getting yourself in the door any way you can and working your way up from within. 

This trick works for a lot of things by the way. The T.D. for the largest theater in about a 1000 mile radius started out as an over hire carpenter he worked his way up through the shop and now is the T.D.


----------



## Footer (Jul 21, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> I had a thought tonight, i have hardly any theatre connections, in Australia. except for this wonderful site, which has been a huge help through many productions.
> but i was wondering if anyone knew of some people i could talk to about getting into community theatre and the like, you see i have a lot of experience in the area of sound but i am unable to really get anywhere due to the lack of qualification, i tried out for one amateur theatre company, but they said no thanks. im not looking for money, im just looking for work and experience, i love nothing more than helping make magic and acts come alive on the stage. so if anyone knows of someone to speak to who might be able to help me, that would be great
> PM me or just email me



Getting names is one thing, and yes name dropping can sometimes get you in the door. After you hit the door, you got about 5 min to make it or break it. Ask anyone who has ever been out on a road show, you know who the idiots are before you get the truck unloaded. Same goes for just about anything. You have to prove that you can do it, no matter who you know. Having a degree is just one more thing that helps you get in the door. Hopefully the degree gave you enough training and knowhow so that you dont look like an idiot.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah, i am in an area that has a few theatre's around, but i tried to get in and just talk i think the question i asked was, im looking to get some more experiance in theatre and backstage, their responsce was, no were fine. i thought it was rather a rude email actually.

currently im not really prepared to move around, victoria is about the limit of it currently


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 21, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Are you looking for something close to your home, or are you okay with moving around your state, or around your country, or switching countries (and learning the imperial system of measurement?



yeah, it's so simple i would learn it in a flash


----------



## Footer (Jul 21, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> yeah, i am in an area that has a few theatre's around, but i tried to get in and just talk i think the question i asked was, im looking to get some more experiance in theatre and backstage, their responsce was, no were fine. i thought it was rather a rude email actually.
> currently im not really prepared to move around, victoria is about the limit of it currently



Well, first you have to add more then just "I want to get more experience". Send them a resume that is well crafted and lists all of your specific skills. Then tell them you will be willing to work for free. If you sound like a random high school student asking to help, odds are they will say no, if you approach a bit more professionally, you might be able to get somewhere with them. Even better, call the production manager or someone like that and see if they cant do anything for ya. Community theatres are usually pretty easy to get into.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 21, 2007)

with the email i attached a version of my resume, and my email tag line also has my resume site in it

www.alexhughes.bravehost.com/resume.html

which outlines my skills and experiance


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2007)

One thing to establish is the type of theater you are contacting. Here there are three types of theaters: 

1) Professional theaters with union crew... they probably wouldn't even take the time to respond to your e-mail offer of help. Everyone who works there must be a union member. Their union contracts make it so that you couldn't volunteer there... you would be doing work for free that a union member should be paid for. 

2)Semi-Professional theaters. These places are in between the big union houses and small community theaters. They have a big budget and hire lots of good people but they don't have union only contracts. It can be difficult to get into a place like this, but if you meet the right person it's possible that you could hang out there a little. 

3) Community Theaters. This is what you are looking for. These are small mostly volunteer run theaters. They have very small budgets and are always eager to have someone willing to work for free. The one near my house has the following policy for new crew... "If you see the red pickup truck by the loading dock stop in and we'll put you to work". These places tend to have sort of funky theaters but there are a lot of really skilled people who work in these places who are happy to teach an eager volunteer. It's a great place to start. 

So the question is, is the theater world down under similar? Is there something like our Community theaters in your community?


----------



## Footer (Jul 22, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> with the email i attached a version of my resume, and my email tag line also has my resume site in it
> www.alexhughes.bravehost.com/resume.html
> which outlines my skills and experiance



Just a few notes about your resume, im not going to say everything, but this is a start. Put awards last unless you have something thats named after a guy in brooklyn or his friends in other countrys. Also, go big or go home. List your newest/best show first. People read resumes top to bottom, if the first thing they see is a middle school show, they aren't going to get to the bottom. Also, clean up your skills a bit. You don't need to put you can throw weight, that is assumed with the fly system operation (if you can operate a flysytem and you don't know how to throw weight, you should not be operating it). Try to pull everything out of context of your high school, example... instead of training junior crew, simply saying "training crew in _____" would suffice.


----------



## Logos (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi: From Adelaide. I don't know Melbourne but there is a site called Theatre Australia
www.theatre.asn.au 
which has a lot of stuff on it. There is a really friendly puppeteer called Na who lives in Melbourne.
I have to say that showing up in person does a lot more in Australia than sending e-mails. Pity you don't live in Adelaide. I have quite a few jobs on and really need a ladder monkey to focus and rig for me. Sometimes for money sometimes not.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2007)

So Logos is the theater situation there similar to the U.S. as I described above with smaller volunteer run community theaters always eager for help?


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah eager for help, right,

one phonecall asking whether they needed any help, as a stage hand. so sorry we have enough "un qualifieds" she said

and an email to another company fostered a responce of we will keep your resume but don't get your hopes up


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah, damm i would really love to help you, but slight amount of distance between us


----------



## Logos (Jul 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> So Logos is the theater situation there similar to the U.S. as I described above with smaller volunteer run community theaters always eager for help?


I don't know the Sydney scene well but ... we have the top end, commercial theatre, not so much Union dominated but nonetheless tough to break into. Along side of that is something I don't think you have, the Govt subsidised theatre, surviving because of huge funding subsidies from Government. equally difficult to break into. The music world is a little easier to get into provided you are prepared to work your arse off. There are also the convention centres and casinos, nothing like Vegas but still pretty good. In the theatre world it's who you know.
Then we have what is called the Fringe scene in Sydney and Melbourne, which almost doesn't exist here in Adelaide semi pro well pro really but very few full timers.
In general the larger theatres tend to be run by boards of management who produce very little and act mainly as receiving houses. The producers put the shows together and put them into the theatres. The smaller places hire out some of the time and put shows together when they can afford it and then they bring staff in.
We also have quite a big amateur world where a guy like me can earn part of a living and can occasionally pay guys like Alex while they learn. I also do school shows and small scale production of my own as well as pro shows when they are available. I teach a bit too.
You gotta remember we have a population of 21 million only in a space not a lot smaller than mainland USA. Something called the tyranny of distance locks in to kill small and medium scale touring, only the biggies can afford to tour.
Our state capital cities tend to be a couple of days apart with no towns of any real size between them. Except on the east coast from Brisbane down to Sydney and a bit further.
I am not complaining you can earn a living here if you work hard and after fifteen years in the UK pro scene like it says below I am semi retired. I would probably die of boredom if I retired completely. 
So ... it's different but the same.
I tell you what though, from what I've read here your schools and colleges largely have ours beaten hands down for facilities and equipment.
Now I've said all this people are probably going to jump all over me.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2007)

Our big professional houses do get some federal/state/county/city art commission grants. But we don't have theater run entirely by government funding. It's a mix of government funding and rich people in the community who pay the bills at the big places. With probably more than 80% of the money coming from rich people and corporations.

I'm really spoiled here because within about a 25 mile radius there are close to 100 theater operations from huge professional houses to small fringe theaters in someone's house. The opportunities to be involved in theater are vast here. Most won't pay you more than gas money... but it's easy to find a theater who needs you.


----------



## Logos (Jul 22, 2007)

Here in Adelaide which is comparatively small we have the Festival Centre 3 theatres one of which is rarely used, Government run and paid for. They also run another theatre in town called Her Majesties, named after Queen Victoria not our current monarch, which is also underused. We then have two other biggish theatres in the city centre one of which is owned and run by the calisthenics society and rarely hosts theatre. In the City there is then something called the Bakehouse which is a co-op run black box.
There is one decent theatre outside the city centre and a couple of theatres in college areas and community centres but they are largely designed as multi purpose and therefore crap for everything.
There are two more converted church halls in close which are pretty good. Then it's scout halls and other stuff. Somebody recently started converting an IMAX cinema to a live performance space but I think thats mostly going to be music and so on. 
Like I said small town.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Our big professional houses do get some federal/state/county/city art commission grants. But we don't have theater run entirely by government funding. It's a mix of government funding and rich people in the community who pay the bills at the big places. With probably more than 80% of the money coming from rich people and corporations.
> 
> I'm really spoiled here because within about a 25 mile radius there are close to 100 theater operations from huge professional houses to small fringe theaters in someone's house. The opportunities to be involved in theater are vast here. Most won't pay you more than gas money... but it's easy to find a theater who needs you.



damm i wish i had that,


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2007)

i was looking on that theatre website someone recommended
and i found this

http://www.theatre.asn.au/theatre_classifieds/tech_person_required
funny part is, this was the company that said they were fine!


----------



## Charc (Jul 23, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> i was looking on that theatre website someone recommended
> and i found this
> http://www.theatre.asn.au/theatre_classifieds/tech_person_required
> funny part is, this was the company that said they were fine!



Perhaps calling back and mentioning the call-for-help might be in order?


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah we are pretty lucky. There is a brand new amazing hall for the Opera and Ballet. An amazing symphony hall... the seats are acoustically treated so that the room sounds the same full or empty... and the floor of the stage is like a giant wooden soundboard to amplify the sound. The whole hall is actually floating on giant dampers to completly isolate it. The nicest theater in town is the Children's theater... let's put it this way, the shop is 3 stories tall and about 50X70 feet across and there is a separate shop of equal size for painting. The big adult theater which is about a 5 minute walk away has two theaters as well... and it's a 30 second walk to another large theater. There are three large rental theaters that do everything from one night top commedians to multi-week runs of Broadway touring shows. There are probably about a dozen theaters operations in the area that are moderate to large operations. Then there are easily another 20+ moderately sized community theater operations. Then the list gets a little weird and scary. There is one part of town that has dozens of weird little "theater companies"... it's all pretty weird fringe things but they are there. Then as you get out into the suburbs it all repeats. The big university in town has 3 or 4 theaters. There is a performing arts only college here... and a half dozen other smaller universities and colleges with decent theater programs. In addition to that there are two big outdoor summer concert facilities less than 2 hours away, and 5 large arena venues for everything from tractor pulls to U2 concerts. 

Plus Hollywood loves us because within a 2 hour drive you can find almost every climate on Earth... from Fjords to Deserts we have them near bye. 

Yeah we are pretty lucky.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2007)

nah the date that they require the crew for has passed


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2007)

Logos said:


> There is a really friendly puppeteer called Na who lives in Melbourne.



yes i have already come across them actually, the suggested i speak to a person from show tech, (name withheld)

but my question their arises, what should i write on the email


----------



## Chaos is Born (Jul 23, 2007)

Logos said:


> Along side of that is something I don't think you have, the Govt subsidised theatre, surviving because of huge funding subsidies from Government.


Yeah, shortly after the Federal Theatre Project got canceled due to them being called a communist organization people started wondering why we didn't have a government funded theatre project... well when it was voted on in congress it was attached to a larger form that had communism written all over it and no one knew that the Federal Theatre Project was a part of that. 

So chances are that we will not be having a government funded theatre for a long time if ever in the US...


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 23, 2007)

so any ideas of what to put into an email if applying to a company or theatre


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2007)

I would REALLY try to avoid e-mail. Go in person or call... you need a personal connection. Around here most of the people you would want to contact rarely read their e-mail. It's also too easy to say no by e-mail. If you are standing there in person saying, "Hi I'm willing to work for free." It's a lot harder for them to say no.


----------



## Logos (Jul 24, 2007)

Nothing beats face to face, have your CV clutched in your hot sweaty paw and be prepared to back it up vocally. I once had a guy walk in off the street that I gave one days work to (i needed help) just to see how he worked out. When he finished school he ended up working for me full time. It can happen. But face to face is better.


----------



## Charc (Jul 24, 2007)

Logos said:


> Nothing beats face to face, have your CV clutched in your hot sweaty paw and be prepared to back it up vocally. I once had a guy walk in off the street that I gave one days work to (i needed help) just to see how he worked out. When he finished school he ended up working for me full time. It can happen. But face to face is better.



CV? Is that like a résumé?

Dave, can you perhaps install an AUS translator, or filter, or just ban any IP address from the 7th continent? (Kidding. )


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> CV? Is that like a résumé?
> Dave, can you perhaps install an AUS translator, or filter, or just ban any IP address from the 7th continent? (Kidding. )



Actually Charc you here "CV" here as well although it tends to only be used by rich snobby types... it's that British influence I suppose.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah, but if it was an email


----------



## Logos (Jul 25, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> CV? Is that like a résumé?
> Dave, can you perhaps install an AUS translator, or filter, or just ban any IP address from the 7th continent? (Kidding. )



CV = Curriculum Vitae: (Latin) Literally "The course of one's life" a resume.

A classical eduction is a lovesome thing God wot.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2007)

Logos said:


> A classical eduction is a lovesome thing God wot.



Logos there's something wrong with your spelling and grammar there.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 25, 2007)

i think he rite in wot he sayin

don't you upperstand engish?


----------



## Logos (Jul 25, 2007)

Im sorry if you don't understnd the language Chaucer wrote in. I told you I was old.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, sorry to have taken so long to get back to this... work and such are keeping me rather busy.

Union down here is NEVER official. There MAY be cases where a place is unofficially union, but to do so would be highly illegal.

Just a thought... is there a gang show or the like near you? It may only be a once a year thing, but they normally put out a call for volunteers...

gaff... your taxation system is much more conducive to companies donating to their heart's content and that I believe is a significant factor in the greater availability of facilities etc. over there...

Logos, I got what you mean... just because it works best with a Cockney accent is completely outside the point...

Charc, you could of course expand your mind and learn something from all the Aussie slang you get... We won't even charge you for teaching it... I don't think.


----------



## Charc (Jul 25, 2007)

Chris15 said:


> Alright, sorry to have taken so long to get back to this... work and such are keeping me rather busy.
> Union down here is NEVER official. There MAY be cases where a place is unofficially union, but to do so would be highly illegal.
> Just a thought... is there a gang show or the like near you? It may only be a once a year thing, but they normally put out a call for volunteers...
> gaff... your taxation system is much more conducive to companies donating to their heart's content and that I believe is a significant factor in the greater availability of facilities etc. over there...
> ...



Actually I took (read: was blackholed into) the "Australian Self Image" class at my school. Needless to say it was a small class. Six total. We were giving a sheet of "australian" slang, and had to use it in class and utilize it in written assignments. We read works by Australian authors, did research projects, etc. Myself and another techie would shout australian slang/insults at each other from across campus for the last few months of school...


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2007)

Like? what slang

and add ideas on what to put in the email


----------



## Van (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd say you be right up front with them. You have some expirience, but you want more. Be right up front. Say, "hey, I'm not your run of the mill "free monkey", I could be a contender". 
I always say BE UPFRONT. If they don't want you after you've been honest with them, then go somewhere else, or it's just not time yet. Personally I'd never turn down an oppurtunity , to bring in another intern.


Oh and as a side note CV and Resume' are not actually interchangeable, there are APA guidelines on both < American Psychological Association> 
< don't ask me why but they are the authority on how to write anything in the research / information area> 

C.V.'s tend to be chronological, longer, and a bit more detailed. Whereas you want a Resume' short and sweet a CV can be 5 pages or more.

That's Just my two cents worth


----------



## Logos (Jul 26, 2007)

You're right Van, a CV is usually (but not always) used by top rank professionals or academics whereas us plebs use a Resume. In this country however I am finding the term CV coming inot more common use as obviously the term Resume is in the US. Different strokes ...


----------



## Van (Jul 27, 2007)

Logos said:


> You're right Van, a CV is usually (but not always) used by top rank professionals or academics whereas us plebs use a Resume. In this country however I am finding the term CV coming inot more common use as obviously the term Resume is in the US. Different strokes ...


 
Good point. I've almost always seen CV's used in the corporate world. I think you're right though, the term CV is becoming synonymous with resume'.


----------



## Logos (Jul 27, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Myself and another techie would shout australian slang/insults at each other from across campus for the last few months of school...


What australian slang? Here's a good one, do you have any idea how many meanings the word crook has in Australia. 
E.g The Crook, crook, crook was crook. Actually means something in Australia.
It can be translated to mean "The unpleasant incompetent thief was ill."


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 27, 2007)

Logos said:


> What australian slang? Here's a good one, do you have any idea how many meanings the word crook has in Australia.
> E.g The Crook, crook, crook was crook. Actually means something in Australia.
> It can be translated to mean "The unpleasant incompetent thief was ill."



No wonder they offer classes on your culture. That's impressive. Here in the good old US, the only word the kids can use that well starts with F and ends up being censored.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 27, 2007)

anyway (HIJACKERS)

the company i am looking at is showtech, a person told me they are always looking to build their crew base up. so i have an email address to email, but nothing to say, so if you wouldn't mind, can we please stick to the topic


----------



## Logos (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Hughsie, first you need a resume. I guess you have that. Then you need to approach them with a covering letter which realistically none of us can write for you.
You have to tell them you want a job and what _you_ can offer _them_. Tell them why they should employ you and don't tell them it's because you want a job. What are your skills. Tell them what you have done before and try to stres stuff you have done outside school. Offer to help out as a volunteer in the store although given Australian workers comp and liability laws it might be a problem. Ask them if they could possibly give you a period of work experience. Get a teacher to back you up so you can quote them in your e-mail. 
Stress how keen you are to work in the industry.
Remember though, if you get taken on you are going to load and unload trucks sweep the floor and make coffee for a long time. Showtech are if I remember rightly largely a crew company (i could be wrong) which means that is mostly what you'll do on the job anyway.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry Hughesie... hijacking is just so much fun... especially with you guys down under. 

Let me repeat a point that's been said before... I would definitely either snail mail a hard copy of your resume or go in person. Sending an e-mail assumes the person is going to read the e-mail. It's also REALLY easy to just delete an e-mail without paying any attention to it at all. A hard copy you have to pick up and move it over to the trash. It also feels like you went to more work to mail a formal letter. A formal resume on nice paper with a really nice looking format is going to draw attention. In person with a resume and portfolio of your work under you arm is even better. It's really hard to delete or throw away a real person standing in front of you. It also shows that you cared enough to go out of your way to come down to the shop, as opposed to spending 5 minutes writing and e-mail.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 31, 2007)

valid point, might try snail mail


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's really important that you avoid the e-mail. The C.B. community is unusual in that we are all cyber-geeks... but even here you'll note that must of us are under 40. There are a LOT of old crusty TD's out there who don't know a lot about computers and just don't use them much. There are also a lot of TD's who just don't have time to spend on their e-mail so it's a quick thing they've been told by the management they have to check every day. Then there are the people who get a lot of junk mail. Any way you look at it, there are a lot of people reading their e-mail with one finger on the delete button. A hand addressed letter in the mail with a really professional looking resume will get attention.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 31, 2007)

ok, i will try that

thanks, should i trust you

you don't belive in the metric system *hum*


----------



## Logos (Jul 31, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I The C.B. community is unusual in that we are all cyber-geeks... but even here you'll note that must of us are under 40.



Hey I'm 55, oh wait I just had another birthday Oh God I'm 56. And I think I resent cybergeek. I don't spend more than eight or twelve hours a day on the computer. Unless someone actually wants me to work for a living.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 1, 2007)

Logos said:


> Hey I'm 55, oh wait I just had another birthday Oh God I'm 56. And I think I resent cybergeek. I don't spend more than eight or twelve hours a day on the computer. Unless someone actually wants me to work for a living.



Look out buddy... you are quickly moving from Cybergeek to Cyber Senior. 

Just Imagine the nursing home of the future... Tuesday isn't bingo night it's Warcraft night!


----------



## Logos (Aug 1, 2007)

Frighteningly enough that almost sounds attractive.

Cyber Senior?

OK I can live with that.


----------

